# NSW 28/10 - Middle Harbour - Popped my yak cherry!



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Sunday was a bit of a milestone for me -- I caught my first yak fish.

With high tide at 8am, I launched from Roseville Bridge at 6:30am and trolled an SX40 through the moored boats. It was an overcast day but the air was fairly warm and the sun trying its best to break through the clouds.










Ado had previously mentioned a fairly helpful formula -- "Dropoffs from mudflats and soft plastics = flathead" so I decided to head back up to Bantry Bay and try those flats again. With the SX40 gone and a 3" SP on, I started fishing my way across the shallow water. By this time it was high tide and there was about half a metre of water right up to the mangroves. A few casts later and bam, my rod jerked into action. If anyone was watching they would have seen me get the fright of my life. It literally took me a second to compose myself.

Anyway, I started reeling him in and as soon as he saw the yak he was off in a hurry. 30s later and I had a flathead on my lap and the biggest smile on my face. When you've never caught a fish in a yak before the last thing you think to pack is a ruler so I couldn't give you a measurement on this guy. I did manage a photo before I sent him back to the drink though.










With that photo sent to practically everyone in my phone I I decided to head back to the ramp while trolling the SP. Just a quick question -- is trolling a SP silly? Do you only troll hard bodies?

Anyway, about 500m from the ramp I decided to have another flick around the moored boats. Flick flick and I'm on again! Unlike the previous fish this guy seemed to have a bit of power on him and went on a run that seemed to last forever (though it was probably just a few seconds). Scared that he'd snag me on the rocks I tightened the drag only to have him snap off my leader. I was disappointed but still stoked that I managed another hook up.

15 minutes later and I'm on again! This one felt a bit different -- I didn't feel the take but just felt weight when hopping it back towards me. I actually thought I was snagged. Anyway, even though this guy didn't have the same power as the previous two as soon as I saw him I let out a little cheer. He was bigger than the first! With no net on me though, I had to pick him up by the leader. Rookie mistake. In the 3s he was in the air my knot snapped and I saw my prize swim away back to his flathead home.

So time for another dumb question. There are now two fish in middle harbour with a 1/12 jig head and 3" SP in their mouths. Will they be ok? Do the hooks dissolve in time?

Anyway, it was great day on the water and every time I go out I always learn something new. Yesterday's lesson? Bring a net when fishing.

Hon


----------



## Bigdyl (Feb 13, 2012)

Well done on the fish bud, flatties are great to catch and eat. Definitely get a net, they are slimy and spikey buggers, and the little ones flap around like crazy, can get ugly real quick. I think trolling softies is the way to go for flatties, nice and slow, just cruise over flooded mud flats at high tide, usually get heaps of fish that way. And don't worry bout the hooks, they rust away pretty quickly.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Yup, I troll SP's all the time. Paddle tails are my preference.
Often get more fish that way than any other.
They'll often get the hook out or if not, it should rust away.
In the times when I've forgotten or not owned (I lose them) a net, I usually try and pull up to the bank to land a decent sized flatty.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

congrats on losing your kayak virginity mate.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Great result Honb. Isn't it nice when a plan comes to fruition?
Definitely don't worry about the hooks. They'll shake them out pretty quick, or they'll rust, or they'll just keep feeding regardless.

As others have said, get a net, especially if you're going the chase Flathead. You really don't want them loose anywhere near you as they'll rip you to shreds.

Another tip with Flathead is to loosen the drag right off as they come to the boat as they'll typically go nuts when they spot you or the net. The less they fight on the way in, the more you should be concerned.

Maybe that second one was a bream?
If you haven't tried Flathead, then definitely take one home. They are delicious.

Well done again, and thanks for the passionate report.


----------



## honb (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies and answers to the questions. Will definitely try trolling the SP over some shallow water and hopefully bring in a few like that. Will also definitely bring the net with me next trip as well!


----------

